# London Stabbing



## Butthead (Feb 2, 2020)

> A man has been shot dead by police in south London after he attacked people on a busy high street.


Wonder if this has anything to do with Brexit. I doubt it, but good work by the boys across the pond for taking care of this guy.

Man shot dead by police after stabbings in London


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2020)

Butthead said:


> Wonder if this has anything to do with Brexit. I doubt it, but good work by the boys across the pond for taking care of this guy.
> 
> Man shot dead by police after stabbings in London


Did you read the story, ex-con who was being watched by CT-squad.

Let me guess, ahhh, muslim?


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------

